# German Riding Pony Mare (possible purchase)



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

She is a Connemara/TB cross. She is registered Weser Ems and from the photo's I really like her. I'm not quite sure about her neck though. Does she look ewe necked or is it just her mane, I don't see it in the video? From the video I don't see that spectacular shot of her trotting like in the photograph. Could it just be because she is a bit chunky that she seems to have a short trot or am I making things up? I want a nice little dressage horse (I'm 5' so I don't need a giant like I have now!). Do you all think she has the talent? I'm trying to figure out the whole shoulder upright and sloping, but I'm slow learning. I think it is in between to sloped, what's your take on her shoulders and of course everything else? I keep my horses for life, so I want to make sure I make a good choice when I purchase one.

Her photo's are here: 'HMF SWEETBRIAR JAZZ' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com

Video here: 




Another one from the breeder (HMF COVER GIRL first on the page) Holseiner/Connemara is here: For Sale

Cover Girl's video: 




I'm not sure about Cover Girl's price, but Jazz is $3500, plus about $800+ shipping from New York to Florida. Their prices were dropped from $5000 sometime recently. I had seen them before, but disregarded them because with shipping they would go over my budget.


Let me know your thoughts!!! I really appreciate knowing other people out there are really good at picking apart conformation so I feel more confident with my choice!


----------



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

Actually Cover Girl's video looks better on here than on Youtube!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

If I may be honest.

Personally I think you can do better, especially if you want a German Riding pony - they are bred to move like big horses. 

But these two do not move good at all. They have a very short trot. And the canter is not good either. 

But I don't know what kind of ponies you have "over there".

I think that they are over priced. My pony moves better and she was sold for $2800 when she had no training (You could ride her in walk, trot and canter and jump 100 cm.)

No one would by them for dressage here in Sweden.


----------



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks. I just did the conformation tutorial with both and wasn't really happy with what came up. Thanks for your opinion! I wan't that small horse with movement of a big one so you are completely correct!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Look into Icelandic's but they are gaited.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I too noted the short striding. 

Nice horses and all .. but for that price.. well.. you CAN do better.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

SassaSavvy said:


> She is a Connemara/TB cross. She is registered Weser Ems and from the photo's I really like her. I'm not quite sure about her neck though. Does she look ewe necked or is it just her mane, I don't see it in the video? From the video I don't see that spectacular shot of her trotting like in the photograph. Could it just be because she is a bit chunky that she seems to have a short trot or am I making things up? I want a nice little dressage horse (I'm 5' so I don't need a giant like I have now!). Do you all think she has the talent? I'm trying to figure out the whole shoulder upright and sloping, but I'm slow learning. I think it is in between to sloped, what's your take on her shoulders and of course everything else? I keep my horses for life, so I want to make sure I make a good choice when I purchase one.
> 
> Her photo's are here: 'HMF SWEETBRIAR JAZZ' at Warmbloods-For-Sale.com
> 
> ...


Having lived in the Weser Ems region and seen a lot of foals at the brandings and shows there, I'm a bit disappointed. As a mare she would never reach main book. She is not one of the better ones, neither is the other, btw. It's not what a German Riding Pony should be, a small horse. 
They both have what we call the "stubble trot". Short strides and pony speed. Definitely not for dressage against the biggens.
Oh, and foal premium doesn't mean much..........
Have you thought about an Arabian, one from a sport horse breeder? There are a bunch of good ones out there, since you're looking for a smaller horse, and they are way prettier too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

I actually have an Arab (Just had check surgery since he has torn it twice in a year) and my first horse was a grey Arab (she died of cancer). 
I'm trying to get pictures of an Anglo/Trakehner right now that I will (hopefully) be interested in. Also I put another post about a Palomino Warmblood that I really like, just am not too sure about her movement, if it's enough for dressage. I'm afraid she will have a very hard time getting suspension.

I love the Arab temperaments, they are such sweet horses! I just want something that can excel in dressage. I am not really finding many for sale at $5000 or under that really stand out and are under 16 hands. I've had more luck just running into people in stores and talking to them about their horses for sale.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I have the tendency too to really like the pricey one's.......;-)
Anglo/Trakehner.. ...careful, could be a bad mix, at least from what I've seen. Pretty, yes, but sometimes difficult in character. 
Have you seen Welsh Arab crosses before? Welsh has pretty amazing gaits and the Arab gives more height. Or Frisian Arab crosses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

For some reason I just don't like Fresian crosses. I love the way Fresians look, but I don't really want one. I have seem some nice Welsh Arab crosses. From what I've seen there aren't any in the south east that I like right now. I love the Trakehner extroversion! I like horses that need help slowing down more than getting them to want to move. I've had both, and trained a lot of both, and just prefer the extroverts.


----------



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

I think I should eat my words now. I just looked at a farms website and found a Oldenburg/Fresian mare that doesn't look Fresian at all, well maybe her head slightly. Mayberry Dream


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Agree with the Friesians, tho have to say they're real puppydogs. I just think they're bred for carriage, not for riding. Saw a filly, Arab friesian cross, I really liked. She had mane, tail and a bit of the feathering but the rest was more Arab. And one heck of a mover. 
Trakehner. I really like. But like I said, crossed with Anglo....that can be a bad combination. Not for being hot, but for being unpredictable. 
I'd say I'll help you look but I'm on the west coast 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

SassaSavvy said:


> I think I should eat my words now. I just looked at a farms website and found a Oldenburg/Fresian mare that doesn't look Fresian at all, well maybe her head slightly. Mayberry Dream


Now we're talking 
Nice movements, very elastic, comes nicely from behind. Don't like the drawreins, tho. 
She will fill out more, is a bit narrow at the moment. Looks like she's slightly toeing out in front, very slightly. Other than that, NICE!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SassaSavvy (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't like the drawreins either. The mailbox was full on the lady's answering machine so I hope that isn't a bad sign. She is very unfreisan like though.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

SassaSavvy said:


> I don't like the drawreins either. The mailbox was full on the lady's answering machine so I hope that isn't a bad sign. She is very unfreisan like though.


As long as the friesian character comes through you'd be good to go.
Good Luck!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

